# ISO: pups within 2hrs of Boston



## jazonma (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi all,

We took a break near the holidays and decided to wait until spring to kick start our search (once again).

We are looking for a pup or young adult. Please advise if you or any reputable breeders have any availability!

Many thanks once again to a great community of maltese lovers.


----------

